# problems cutting font on flock with vinyl express r-31 series II cutter



## kh86 (Apr 3, 2015)

hello and help! i am using a vinyl express R-31 series II cutter to print cad-cut flock. previously, i was using a Vinyl Express Qe60+ and had no problems. 

i use the cutter to print letters in a variety of typefaces. about 20% of my usual fonts work, but now 80% of them do not. what i'm experiencing is wiggly letters, shortened letters, not entirely cut, and not sharp like before. sometimes the cutter will skip letters and words entirely. sometimes the cutter will just drag a long blade cut randomly throughout the sheet. it's as if the really detailed typefaces come out fine, and the basic fonts do not.

here are the image links that will show you exactly what i'm describing

View image: trouble 1
View image: trouble 3
View image: trouble 4
View image: IMG 1131

i cannot find any instructions for pairing the vinyl express R-31 series II with flock. the only configurations i found on Stahls are intended for the roland cutter. they are...
FORCE: 170g - 220g / OFFSET: 0.50 / SPEED: 50 cm/s

i am using a 60 degree angle flock blade. 

my method: i create the files in Adobe Illustrator, turn them into outlines, and then export them as .eps files with my Mac. i then transfer the files over to my Windows 7 PC. the software i received (VE LXI Expert and Production Manager Cloud) seem to be working with no issue. 

i think i need help configuring the cutter for this type of material in the VE LXi Expert program. 

this is the response i got from signwarehouse:

"The recommended settings for the Roland plotter will be nothing like what you will need to use on the R-Series. 

First, the speed on the R-Series plotter must be above 400 at all times. This allows the unit to clear the memory buffer sufficiently in order to prevent data loss.

Secondly, cut depth is a combination of the amount of blade exposed from the holder, the position of the holder within the unit, and the amount of pressure applied. Start by adjusting the amount of exposed blade to match the thickness of this material. Once complete, lost the holder into the carriage arm so that, while powered on but at rest, the bottom of the holder is between 1/8" and 1/4" above the media. Afterward, perform a test cut from the plotter and either increase or decrease the pressure to adjust the depth of cut (increase the pressure to cut deeper, decrease the pressure to cut less deeply). Generally, the R-Series plotters require significantly more pressure than professional grade plotters. 

Finally, as a craft or hobby plotter, the R-Series may be unable to cut some specialty materials that are very thick or dense. This machine was intended for cutting softer materials."

i've followed all those instructions and yet my typefaces are still not working. hopefully there is someone else in this tshirt world that has experienced this problem as well!

hanging by a thread here,
katie


----------



## CaviarDreams (Apr 3, 2015)

I was having a similar issue with both of my R-31 Plotters. I too was using a 60 degree blade until I switched back to a 45 degree generic Roland blade, I reset the knife offset back to default. I know Vinyl Express strongly encourages you change the knife offset to 0.011in or else the plotter won't cut correctly, but when I had it at that setting the cuts would come out really jagged in certain spots and no matter how much I tried to get it to work, it just wouldn't cut the way it was supposed to. if you reset the knife offset the check box is no longer activated meaning it won't use a knife offset. I've tried everything from 0.011in to 0.20in for the offset and nothing worked. I hope this helps you with the problem you are having.


----------



## kh86 (Apr 3, 2015)

CaviarDreams - thank you for the response.

What material were you cutting? I'm trying to cad-cut flock (heat transfer material)


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I have found that more blade in flock on tight corners pulls up the material. I get my best results in a 60 deg blade and a slightly slower speed. Flock tends to have a consistency that causes the blade to jump if traveling too fast. If it is a small design or one not traveling over long lengths, then I am cutting twice which means I am not digging down into the material. Hopes this helps some.


----------

